# Our 2 cats started fighting



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

My wife and I have two cats. One is a large male orange tabby (Sweeny) and the other is a very petite girl brown tabby (Leila). They were raised together since they were kittens and are now 5 years old. They are indoor only cats but last Saturday my wife let them outside in our back yard. We have let them out before and they have done fine, we stay next to them and if they get a little over zealous we bring them in.

Anyways, this time Sweeny smelled something strange, maybe another cat marked out there, and when he started to act strange, my wife rounded them up and got them inside. Sweeny then took off towards Leila and literally tried to kill her. I have seen them chase and fight before but nothing like this. She was so scared she urinated and he cut her and tore out alot of hair. Hence to say, we separated them. We slowly introduced them back together a few hours later and all seemed ok until he went after again at 5:00am the next morning. She was so scared this time she pooped when he attacked her.

So now, we have had them separated since then, we have them switching off being in the bathroom. We have tried to let them see each other, but if they get anywhere close to one another Leila will get scared and hiss and growl, and Sweeny will howl at her and act like he is going to attack again. We can feed them treats if we have them far apart and we are holding them to make sure they don't get spooked, but we haven't made any progress really. 

Is there anything else we can do? Will they ever be able to co-habitate again? I have read up on re-introductions, but nothing seems to be working and it is taking an impact on all of our lives. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe with these two, since it seems that he smelled something that he didn't like (and maybe he's associating her with it) you can try the Vanilla trick. 

Put some Vanilla on the back of their necks (sort of in between the shoulder blades area) - be sure to put it on both of them and reapply if it seems to wear off. 

Sometimes if they both smell the same, it helps a lot in situations like these.


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I forgot to mention that i did try that but it was a day after the fight and they didnt see each other much. When I put the vanilla on, should I let them out or what? I am willing to try anything.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

You could let them out after the vanilla, but mabye put Sweeny on a leash while Leila comes out and scouts around. Maybe if he can get her scent without attacking her first he'll be able to get acquainted with her again. 
And, if he does go after her, he won't be able to.


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. I will try it tonight and let you know.


----------



## skrappiedoo (Jul 14, 2004)

howdy!! I just went through this exact scenario with my two !!!! They are litter mates. However this occurred because one was hurt (I believe) however watch closely are they fighting aggressive or defensive? mine were defensive (afraid of each other) but let me tell you... my cats mostly fixed the problem themselves..just give them a few days (apart of course)


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone. They are getting a bit better. I let them out tonight for about an hour ...started with the vanilla...then let them out for some wet food. The were fine for about 20 minutes and then Sweeny just wanted to smell Leila, and she got scared and hissed/growled and he got scared and howled at her. I broke it up. They kept doing that for a while. He would try and smell her and they would both puff up and hiss/growl/howl at each other. I finally separated them again to end on a positive note. I will try this again tomorrow.


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

This is terrible. Sorry I just have to vent. Nothing is working. He attacked her today. I dont know what to do. I think I am going to try to take them to the vet today.


----------



## suspencer (Aug 16, 2004)

*cats fighting*

I was reading your post and was wondering how it was going? I really hope all turns out okay. I had a similar problem but not so severe and the cats worked through it themselves in time. re they doing better?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

My partner & behavior consultant had a similar situation of redirected aggression; it was just posted in our most recent newsletter. It's a long story, but eventually it worked out. Meantime, you'll need to separate them, then go through a complete, gradual reintroduction. 

Here's the article:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... olume2no07

And info on cat-to-cat introductions:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions

Good luck!
Dr. Jean


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

My bunnies started fighting recently, and putting Rescue Remedy on their noses and in their food, and all around their cage seemed to really help with the re-introduction.


----------



## spakcat (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi there, i'm a newbie here, just logged on to try and figure out what was going on with my two kittens and kind of relieved to see that other people have had the same problem and that there are solutions out there!

We've had our two kittens (siblings) for about a month, we have woody (medium haired dark tabby male) and tiger (short haired sort of gingery white and brown tabby female) She's very slight and delicate and he's quite a bit bigger than her. 

Ever since we got them they have got on fabulously, playing together, sleeping together, grooming each other etc. But yesterday I tried to take them to the vet for their first vaccinations. Somehow the box came apart when i was walking out to the car and woody escaped. I put tiger back in the house and spent the next 3 hours trying to coax him out of a large clump of bushes. The poor wee mite seemed terrified but I eventually managed to get a hold of him and take him inside. Ever since he's been back in the house tiger has been acting quite aggresively towards him, hissing and growling at him whenever he comes near her. Its so strange, like she doesn't recognise him as her brother and playmate. Though latterly she seems to be actively seeking him out, tries to sniff him, then hisses at swipes at him. Its heartbreaking to watch our two previously loving kittens fighting each other. 
They are both acting completely normally with us and seem happy to eat close together. My partner and I were at a complete loss as to what to do but we will try the suggestions on this thread. Russell I hope your two have sorted out their differences. Thanks xx


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope everything is fine now. My cats had a case of redirected aggression once and man it was ugly for a few days, although no physical fighting they were growling everytime they saw each other. Only lasted a few days but hope to hear some good news


----------



## spakcat (Aug 26, 2004)

hi there and thanks kitkat  everything is now fine and they are getting on just like they used to. It took a few days but tiger gradually became less and less aggressive . We made a point of always feeding them together and gave them treats in each others presence. We also tried to pet them as much as we could one after the other. Don't know whether anything we did helped or whether things would have got better anyway, but we're just happy our little friends are happy again


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi everyone. Well things are not going so well. We were slowly introducing them. I mean slowly...it had been about a month of slow intros in crates them we started with them eating across the room from one another outside their crates. Then Sweeny got bladder crystals and he had to be locked up in our bathroom for a while. He is better now so we started to try the introductions again and tonight they were acting great. Then my wife picked up Leila to put her back in our bedroom and Sweeny went after Leila by attacking and climbing up my wife until he got to Leila. I got them separated, but not after my wife and I had some serious scratches. I don't know what else to do. I think they might never be able to cohabitate again. Please help.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm assuming you've rubbed each of them down with a towel to share their scent...what about the bully essence Dr. Jean sells? There is a free sample you can order. It comes in just a couple days. I would keep them separated and continue the re-introduction (feeding under the door, small glances). You might have her come visit from the carrier rather than have him see her free to see how he reacts. I'd take it real slow. I'm sorry you and your wife and the cats are going through this. 

http://www.spiritessence.com/


----------



## Dementr (Sep 28, 2004)

Sounds awful what has happened between both your cats. If it were me, I would try and play with your older male cat with some sort of catnip toy, and then while he is in a playful mood, reintroduce your other cat. But try to keep him close by incase he goes after her again. Its just a thought, not sure if it will work though. Good Luck


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

hi !
Im also having the same problem with my 2 cats ..
Even though mine is a bit different, since they are both females and they didnt grow up together ..
We had Mishka for about 2 years and then we got Vicky .. it's been almost 6 months now.
Mishka didnt like Vicky from the beginning , but then got adjusted to it ..
They share the same litter box ( i have no space for onother one ) .
The problem is that mishka keeps attacking vicky ... and i mean biting on the neck and making half of her fur come off !! 
It's really wierd , becoz sometimes they play together all day(chasing after each other) .... and then Suddenly Mishka goes behind her and boom ... we hear the usual scream coming out of poor vicky and fur all over the floor!!
I have tried every possible method , but nothing really worked ... and i have no clue what to do anymore !
(Is it possible that sharing the same litter box could be the problem ?)

Cheers.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Dementr said:


> Sounds awful what has happened between both your cats. If it were me, I would try and play with your older male cat with some sort of catnip toy, and then while he is in a playful mood, reintroduce your other cat. But try to keep him close by incase he goes after her again. Its just a thought, not sure if it will work though. Good Luck


Catnip can make the more dominant cat even more aggressive. All catnip toys & catnip should be removed.


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

This morning something terrible happened. Sweeny redirected his aggression on my wife. He was sitting in her lap while she was on the computer and she got up like normal to go out of the room and he started howling and wouldn't let her out. He backed her into a corner and she started calling me for help. I got a towel to throw over him so i could get her out but he attacked her. BAD. She has deep puncture wounds and deep cuts all over her legs. Now waht can I do, we can't keep living like this. Does Sweeny have any serious mental problems? Are they fixable? This is getting to the point where I am unfortunately thinking of taking drastic actions, though I never want it to come down to this. Thanks everyone for your advice so far.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I suggest you take him to your vet and maybe consider medication. Here's another post I thought might be helpful. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... aggressive


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

russellc said:


> This morning something terrible happened. Sweeny redirected his aggression on my wife. He was sitting in her lap while she was on the computer and she got up like normal to go out of the room and he started howling and wouldn't let her out. He backed her into a corner and she started calling me for help. I got a towel to throw over him so i could get her out but he attacked her. BAD. She has deep puncture wounds and deep cuts all over her legs. Now waht can I do, we can't keep living like this. Does Sweeny have any serious mental problems? Are they fixable? This is getting to the point where I am unfortunately thinking of taking drastic actions, though I never want it to come down to this. Thanks everyone for your advice so far.


**** thats really bad .. But never give up on the cat, its just probably going through a bad phase that will hopefully end soon.

Regarding this unfortunate incident , I think that owners must show some domination over their pets ... 
As much as i love my cats and as much as they love me... they really get scared when i get mad !
My cat mishka (The oldest and the most naughty one) will always scratch me while playing and stuff and i wouldnt mind .... but for example when she would drop something or do something bad, one nasty look from me and a small shout will make her meow ( like she is saying im sorry im sorry ) , crawl on the floor and hide under the table !!
Sorry thats off topic .

Try some medication on your cat ... some kitty anti-depressants maybe , and if you decide to give it away plzz DONT put it to sleep (Atleast thats my opinion about it).

Cheers.


----------



## russellc (Aug 9, 2004)

I will not put the cat to sleep, don't worry. I am just trying to think about the future. We are willing to do whatever it takes but even if he gets cured by drugs, if there is a risk that he could one day do that again to our child when we have one, there is no way we could keep him. He is already a very dominant jealous cat, and if we brought a child into his life, who knows he might do it again. 

Also, Lithium, some cats may react in a submissive manner when scolded, but some do not. In fact, they react the opposite. Sweeny will attack more and more violently if yelled at. It scares him and he acts agressivley to defend himself. 

There is no simple solution with this (not that I am looking for one), we love him to death, he is a member of our family and we never want to see bad things happen to our family.

I am open to any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------

